# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Nice Chinese Clenbuterol 40mg

## MadRussian

Hi guys,Looks like I found Clenbuterol which is better than Hubei.
I always said that Hubei was the best.Now I know that I was wrong.
MichaelCC and powerbodybuilder you have to try this one :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fucck bro looks nice  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I will have to try it out.

----------


## MadRussian

couple feedbacks :AaGreen22:

----------


## Smart-tony

Looks very good.

----------


## Lavacho

Can you get good clen off websites? This might be wrong to do this...But my thinking is that if i see what all you guys say is good clen in these pictures then ill just find websites that sell the same stuff...My question is, do you think thats a alright idea?

----------


## borntobeblue

lavacho you are persistent, you got ur reply on the last thread that you posted the exact same thing on

----------


## Lavacho

True.....i guess i was mad annoying with that. I really just found a couple boards on clen to get my questions answered by multiple people you know? My b if it pissed you off...Let me know though if you got any good advice. thanks

----------

